# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

*Nachdem Alpenföhn mit dem „Groß Clock‘ner“ und einem exzellentem Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis den Markt von hinten aufräumen konnte, folgt nun ein weiterer Kühler, der mit dem gleichem Prinzip überzeugen soll. Dabei handelt es sich um den Alpenföhn „Brocken“. 
Ob der Alpenföhn „Brocken“ seinen Ansprüchen als Ehrwürdiger  „Groß Clock‘ner“-Nachfolger gerecht wird, soll dieser Test zeigen. *

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EKL, die eigentlich nur aus dem OEM-Markt bekannt sind, betreten mit der Alpenföhn-Produktpalette den Retail-Markt und sorgen für reichlich Furore. Beim neusten Spross aus der Alpenföhn-Serie handelt es sich um den „Brocken“. Der Alpenföhn „Brocken“ ist ein neuartiger Multi-Sockel-Kühler, der auf EKLs „Heatpipe-Direct-Contact“-Technologie, kurz H.D.C basiert.



*Verpackung:*

Der Alpenföhn „Brocken“ wird in einer zum Produkt passenden Verpackung geliefert. Der weiße Karton wird mittels aufgedrucktem Berg verziert und  stimmt den Käufer auf eisige Temperaturen für den Prozessor ein. In der Front befindet sich ein kleines Sichtfenster, welches einen direkten Blick auf den Kühler zulässt. Zusätzlich befindet sich auf der rechten Seite eine Abbildung der H.D.C-Technologie. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der linken Seite der Verpackung sind die Spezifikationen abgedruckt. Leider sind diese zum Ende hin nicht mehr gut leserlich, da die schwarze Schrift im Farbverlauf (von weiß in schwarz) untergeht. Gerade bei ungünstigen Lichtverhältnissen, kann es passieren dass man nichts erkennen kann.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der hinteren Seite ist der Kühler mit montiertem Lüfter abgedruckt. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit auch alles in die Verpackung passt und die Sicht auf den Kühler gewehrleistet ist, hat sich Alpenföhn eine besondere Verpackungstechnik einfallen lassen. Das Ganze erinnert etwas an Jenga und sorgt beim auspacken des Inhalts erst für etwas Verwirrung. Zwar befindet sich über dem Kühler eine Accessoire-Box, die aber nur den Lüfter enthält. Alpenföhn hat eine zweite Accessoire-Box unter dem Kühler versteckt. Diese enthält alle wichtigen Teile zur Befestigung des Kühlers.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Lieferumfang:*

Zusätzlich zu den zwei Accessoire-Boxen befindet sich noch eine Installations-Anleitung im Lieferumfang. Diese ist gut bebildert und enthält eine Auflistung alle Einzelteile des Lieferumfangs. Weiterhin enthält sie eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für die verschiedensten Sockel. Darunter Sockel 775, 1366 und AM2(+). Zusätzlich druckt EKL noch eine Anleitung für die älteren Sockel 754 und 939 ab.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lieferumfang enthält alles, was für die verschiedenen Sockel benötigt wird. Dazu gehört eine Backplate, die für die Verschraubung auf Sockel 775,754 und 939 Mainboards benötigt wird. Weiterhin ist ein entsprechendes Gegenstück zur Befestigung des Kühlers dabei. Da der Kühler auch für Intels Core i7 geeignet ist, liegt auch dafür eine entsprechende Verschraubung bei. Zusätzlich liegt eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste sowie zwei Sätze Befestigungsklammern für Lüfter bei. Auch ein zweiter Satz „Anti-Vibration-Bolts“ liegt bei. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am mitgelieferten Lüfter sind die „Anti-Vibration-Bolts“ schon montiert. Diese sorgen dafür, dass der Lüfter keine Vibrationen auf den Kühlkörper überträgt. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Spezifikation:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Emotionen:*

Die Verarbeitung des Alpenföhn Brocken ist sehr hochwertig und makellos. Die Lamellen sind sauber verarbeitet und weisen keine scharfen Kanten auf.  Das Design ist dabei eher schlicht und unauffällig, wirkt dafür aber edel und zeitlos. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alpenföhns „Heatpipe Direct Contact“-Technologie, kurz H.D.C, erinnert stark an Xigmateks „Heatpipe Direct Touch“-Technologie. Das besondere an dieser Technik ist, das die Heatpipes den Heatspreader der CPU direkt berühren.  Beim normalen Kühler verlaufen die Heatpipes durch einen kleinen Kupfer- oder Aluminium-Block der die Abwärme der CPU aufnimmt und diese dann an die Heatpipes weitergibt. 
Der Brocken verfügt über 51 Aluminium-Lamellen, die den Prozessor kühl halten sollen. Die vier Heatpipes hingegen sind aus Kupfer. Damit sie besser ins optische Gesamtkonzept passen, wurden sie teilweise vernickelt. Die Unterseite ist ebenfalls gut verarbeitet und weist keine Unebenheiten auf.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei den Lamellen hat Alpenföhn sich große Mühe gegeben. Anstatt einfach nur normale, gerade Lamellen zu verbauen, hat Alpenföhn dem Brocken geschwungene Lamellen spendiert. Auch bei der Anordnung der Lamellen waren die Entwickler kreativ. So wurden erst drei große Lamellen verbaut, dann eine kleine und wieder 3 große. Durch diese Anordnung erhält der Brocken einen eindeutigen Wiedererkennungswert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ist das Ende der Heatpipes auffällig. Der Brocken unterscheidet sich zu vielen anderen Kühlern dadurch, dass die Heatpipes sauber mit der letzten Lamelle abschließen. Bei anderen Kühlern schaut die Heatpipe noch ein Stück nach oben raus oder wird mit einer Abdeckung versehen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch der mitgelieferte Lüfter passt gut zum Kühler. Die 4 lilafarbenen  LEDs sorgen dafür, dass der Brocken ein netter Blickfang ist. Gerade im dunklen ist der Kühler dadurch besonders auffällig.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Links:*



> Alpenföhn Brocken - Produktspezifikation
> 
> Alpenföhn Brocken - Produktseite
> 
> Alpenföhn Brocken bei Caseking.de





*Montage:*

Für die Montage ist es notwendig, dass Ihr euer Mainboard ausbaut. Meine Anleitung umfasst dabei nur die Montage des Kühlers bei einem S775-System.
Zuerst müsst Ihr die Backplate vorbereiten. Dazu benötigt Ihr die kleinen schrauben(wie beim Lieferumfang zu sehen). Diese müsst Ihr von unten in die Befestigung stecken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um euch weitere Fummelarbeit zu ersparen, könnt Ihr das Mainboard nun einfach auf die Befestigung setzen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nächsten Schritt müsst Ihr die kleinen Unterlegschreiben über die Schrauben legen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit die Backplate auch ordentlich mit dem Mainboard verschraubt ist, müsst Ihr nun die langen goldenen Muttern auf die Schrauben drehen. Da sich die Schrauben mit drehen, solltet Ihr die Muttern erst nur leicht drauf drehen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da das Ganze so natürlich nicht hält, müsst die Ihr die Muttern noch festdrehen.  Dazu dreht Ihr euer Mainboard am besten um und haltet die Muttern fest. Von der anderen Seite könnt Ihr die Schrauben dann über Kreuz festziehen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Ihr alles festgeschraubt habt, schaut das Ganze schon besser aus.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als nächstes geht es mit dem Kühler weiter. Entfernt die Schutzfolie und …

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

… bestreicht euren Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste. Anschließend könnt Ihr den Kühler auf die CPU setzten. Ich habe mich für die folgende Ausrichtung entschieden:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit der Kühler auch fest sitzt, müsst Ihr als nächstes die Verschraubung  zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch stecken. Anschließen könnt Ihr den Kühler justieren und … 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

… ihn mit den Schrauben fixieren. Dreht die Schrauben erst leicht an. Um den Kühler richtig zu befestigen, dreht die Schrauben nacheinander über Kreuz fest.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss müsst Ihr noch den Lüfter montieren und…

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

… diesen anschließen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fertig. Nun könnt Ihr euer Mainboard wieder im Gehäuse verbauen.



*Kompatibilität:*

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die Komptabilität mit hohen Speichermodulen.
Viele Kühler blockieren durch ihre Breite Speicherbänke. Bei meinen Tests musste ich feststellen, dass auch der Alpenföhn Brocken einer dieser Kandidaten ist, allerdings mit positiven Einschränkungen. 
Nur bei extrem großen Speicher-Heatspreadern, wie z.B. bei den OCZ Reaper ist der Kühler im Weg.  Speicher mit Heatspreadern wie die „Frostbite“ von Mushkin passt aber problemlos unter den Kühler.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Kühlung:*

In der ersten Test-Serie musste sich der Alpenföhn Brocken gegen das Uhrgestein der Tower-Kühler, dem Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme beweisen. Beide Kühler wurden mit dem gleichen Lüfter ausgestattet, einem Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm. Weiterhin wurde bei beiden Kühlern Scythes „Thermal Elixer“ als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt.
Um die CPU ins Schwitzen zu bringen, wurde diese jeweils für 30 Minuten mit Prime95 belastet. Alle Tests wurden mit 12V und 7V gemacht. Getestet wurde mit einem offenen Aufbau bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21,0 ° Grad Celsius. Die angegebene Temperatur ist eine Durchschnittstemperatur aller vier Kerne. Um die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne zu ermitteln, habe ich Core Temp verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Lüfter-Spannung von 12Vkann sich der Brocken minimal vom Ultra 120 eXtreme absetzten. Unter Last  kühlt der Brocken einen Grad besser, im Ruhezustand trennen die beiden Kühler nur ein halbes Grad Celsius.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein identisches Bild zeigt sich bei einer Spannung von 7V. Der Scythe S-Flex dreht sich bei einer Spannung von 7V ca. 700mal in der Minute. Im Ruhezustand trennt die beiden Kühler nur ein halbes Grad. Unter Last kann sich der Brocken um 1,5 ° Grad Celsius vom Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme absetzten.


In der zweiten Testreihe musste der Brocken zeigen, zu welcher Leistung er mit dem original Lüfter im Stande ist. Dabei gelten die gleichen Rahmenbedingungen wie bei den vorherigen Tests. Der Lüfter wurde mit den 5V (~ 465rpm), 7V (~ 855rpm) und 12V (~ 1500rpm) betrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem organalem Lüfter zeigt der Alpenföhn Brocken ebenfalls gute Ergebnisse. Im direkten Vergleich mit dem Scythe S-Flex bei 12V verliert der mitgelieferte Lüfter etwas an Boden. Diesen kann er aber bei 7V wieder gut machen. Der Sprung von 12 auf 7 Volt kostet unter Last nur 3 ° Grad Celsius mehr. 
Der Sprung von 7 auf 5 Volt ist noch deutlicher. Die Temperatur steigt unter Last bis auf 71,0 ° Grad Celsius an. Zwar ist dieser Wert noch im Grenzbereich, dennoch empfiehlt sich eine Lüfter-Spannung von mindestens 7V.



*Lautstärke:*

Auch bei der Lautstärke erlaubt sich der Alpenföhn Brocken keine Patzer. Der Lüfter wird mit einer maximalen Lautstärke von 25 dB(A) angegeben. In der Praxis hat meine Messung (1 Meter Abstand zum Lüfter, Ausrichtung genau auf die Lüfternabe) eine maximale Lautstärke von 26 dB (A) ergeben. Die maximale Abweichung von einem dB (A) ist dabei zu vernachlässigen. 

Bei 7 oder 5 Volt ist der Lüfter gar nicht mehr wahrnehmbar und eignet sich somit auch für extreme Silent-Fans.



*Fazit:*

Eigentlich ist es schwer ein Fazit zu schreiben, doch der Alpenföhn „Brocken“ macht es einem doch wirklich einfach. Hier stimmt einfach alles. Der Kühler überzeugt durch seinen Verarbeitung, seine Leistung, seine Optik und natürlich durch den Preis. 
Alpenföhn ein hat wirklich sehr gutes Gesamtpaket abgeliefert was in allen Situationen überzeugen kann. Vielmehr gibt es auch nicht zu sagen. Für knappe 40,00 Euro, ist der Kühler bei *Caseking* erhältlich.

_*Prädikat:* klare Kaufempfehlung. _
​
Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch bei Caseking.de für die Bereitstellung des Kühlers bedanken.  Kritik, Wünsche oder Anregungen sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #5


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Pic-Dump #6


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Dann will ich doch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Die Bilder sind mal wieder einsame Spitze, unerreicht... der Gott des "ins Bild setzen" hat wieder zugeschlagen. 

Was mich beeindruckt, ist dass der Brocken den Thermalright Ultra schlägt und das bei dem Preisunterschied, Respekt. 

Werde ich mir also demnächst bestellen und den Clockner mal eine Pause gönnen.


----------



## Robär (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Schaut wirklich echt gut aus das Ding, die Temps sehen auch echt fein aus.

Schönes Review was du da gemacht hast


----------



## xx00xx (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Schöner Test 
und ich kann nur meinen Respekt an EK aussprecehn, gutes Design/Leistung/Benutzerfreundlichkeit zu einem annehmbaren Preis.

mich würde allerdings noch eine Gegenüberstellung zu seinem Bruder den "Groß glock 'ner" interessieren, ob sich eventuell bessere Temps zeigen...

MfG


----------



## xTc (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind mal wieder einsame Spitze, unerreicht... der Gott des "ins Bild setzen" hat wieder zugeschlagen.



Danke. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was mich beeindruckt, ist dass der Brocken den Thermalright Ultra schlägt und das bei dem Preisunterschied, Respekt.


 
Ja, das hat mich auch sehr postiv überrascht. Trotzdem Preis/Leistung ist der Kühler 



Robär schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich echt gut aus das Ding, die Temps sehen auch echt fein aus.
> 
> Schönes Review was du da gemacht hast



Merci. 



xx00xx schrieb:


> mich würde allerdings noch eine Gegenüberstellung zu seinem Bruder den "Groß glock 'ner" interessieren, ob sich eventuell bessere Temps zeigen...



Ich schaue mal, ob ich nicht einen Glock'ner zum vergleichen an den Start bekomme. 


Gruß


----------



## Shibi (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Guter Test. 
Der Kühler schlägt sich ja wirklich gut, aber mein True Copper ist mir trotzdem noch lieber. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Da ich beim Thermalright True Black schon schwer gekotzt habe, wenn es darum geht, den Lüfter mit den Klammern anzubringen, würde mich mal interessieren, ob es beim Brocken anders ist.
Kannst du da mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen, xTc?


----------



## xTc (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ich beim Thermalright True Black schon schwer gekotzt habe, wenn es darum geht, den Lüfter mit den Klammern anzubringen, würde mich mal interessieren, ob es beim Brocken anders ist.
> Kannst du da mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen, xTc?



Ist eigentlich relativ einfach.

Am besten packst du den Lüfter vor den Kühler und nimmst dann die Klammern dazu. Einfach in die Löcher des Lüfters stecken und nach hinten, hinter einen kleinen vorsprung ziehen.
Dann kannst du die Klammern da reindrücken und fertig. Der Lüfter sitzt super stramm, da wackelt nix. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Der Lüfter hat doch einen 4-Pol Stecker, richtig?
Wie sieht es denn mit der Lüftersteuerung aus und kann man auch einen anderen 4-Pol Lüfter benutzen?
Im Klartext, wie laut ist der gegenüber einem normalen Clockner (gibts da Vergleiche)?


----------



## riedochs (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ganz gut aussehen tut der Kuehler ja, aber ist wohl eher fuer den Betrieb mit Luefter konzipiert.


----------



## HawkAngel (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Sieht wirklich schön aus das Ding. Der Test ist natürlich auch gut!


----------



## killer89 (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Da y33h@ aka Marc keine oder kaum noch Reviews mehr macht fürs Forum vote ich mal für dich als "Review-King"  sehr schöner Test, der Kühler interessiert mich auch brennend 
Daher möchte auch ich dich bitten den Groß Clock'ner zu testen 

MfG


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Schöner Test.
Echt gutes P/L_Verhältnis hat der.
Respekt EKL


----------



## micky23 (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Sehr schöner Test.
Vor allem hat der Brocken eine beeindruckende Leistung gezeigt


----------



## MiTx (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Sehr schönes Review. Ich bekomme meinen Brocken am kommenden Samstag und bin schon gespannt. Bislang hatte ich auf meinem 5050e von AMD, einen Boxed-Kühler, den Groß Clock´ner und eben demnächst den Brocken. Der Groß Clock´ner machte allerdings in meinem NZXT Gehäuse mit seiner enormen Bauhöhe Problem und sorgte letzten Endes dafür, dass der in der Seitenwand sitzende 120mm Lüfter weichen musste. 

Mittlerweile erfreut sich zwar jemand Anderes an dem Towerkühler, aber ich war/bin absolut von dem EKL Produkt überzeugt.


----------



## dbpaule (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Dein Review ist sehr ansehnlich und es macht Spaß es zu lesen. Zudem ist es interessant über den eigenen Kühler zu lesen. Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass der Kühler eine Wucht ist. Ich habe mal mit einem HEC-Netzteil-Lüfter getestet und muss sagen, dass die Leistung auch durchaus mit der Drehzahl des Lüfters enorm ansteigt. Bei ca. 2500U/min war aber Schluss. Da wurde mein E7300 @ 1,45V aber auch unter Volllast unter 60°C gehalten. 

Super Review.

MfG, Paule


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

super Bilder, guter Test!
wie ist die Montagerichtung bei AMD Systemen?
(die haben ja die Befestigungshaken senkrecht sitzen, muss der Kühler quer montiert werden.)
Thx.  für die Infos


----------



## xTc (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



Cartman-vs-Luni schrieb:


> super Bilder, guter Test!
> wie ist die Montagerichtung bei AMD Systemen?
> (die haben ja die Befestigungshaken senkrecht sitzen, muss der Kühler quer montiert werden.)
> Thx.  für die Infos



Die Montage ist identisch. Du musst nur die entsprechende Befestigung für die Vorderseite wählen. Ich versuche am Wochenende ein paar Foto's der Montage zu machen. 

Aber du hast schon Recht, das der Kühler quer montiert werden muss. 


Gruß


----------



## PBJ (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



xTc schrieb:


> Die Montage ist identisch. Du musst nur die entsprechende Befestigung für die Vorderseite wählen. Ich versuche am Wochenende ein paar Foto's der Montage zu machen.



AMD Montage Bericht/Bilder würden mich auch interessieren! 
Allgemein bin ich gespannt auf den Vergleich zum Clockner!

Danke fürs super review! Tolle Fotos!


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ja. Super gemacht. 

Leider ist die Montage höchst umständlich und bei AMD Systemen nur in eine Richtung möglich.

Ich hab ihn seit vorgestern aufm Board.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



xTc schrieb:


> Die Montage ist identisch. Du musst nur die entsprechende Befestigung für die Vorderseite wählen. Ich versuche am Wochenende ein paar Foto's der Montage zu machen.
> 
> Aber du hast schon Recht, das der Kühler quer montiert werden muss.
> 
> ...



Tja schade, aber damit hat er sich selbst Disqualifiziert! (schon wieder der erste Ramsteckplatz blockiert)
das haben die Jungs bei Noctua besser gelöst.
(Thx. auch an rabensang für die Infos, die vielen bunten Bilder  und für die Arbeit  )
stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, ob sich ein Umstieg von meinem Skythe Ninja lohnt, scheine irgendwie der einzige mit nem Phenom 2 zu sein der Temp. Probs hat. 
( laut Computerbase hat selbst der thermalright IFX 14 nur ca 6 Grad bessere Temps im Vergleich zum Ninja, dafür würde sich ein Kühlertausch lohnen aber wegen 2-3 Grad nicht so wirklich)

Dito


----------



## killer89 (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, dann lässt sich der Brocken bei AM2+ nur so einbauen, dass die Luft zum NT geblasen wird?

Also das ist ein Disqualifikationsgrund für den Kühler...

MfG


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Eigentlich kann der Kühler nur so verbaut werden, dass er richtung Netzteil bläst. (Das was vorher hier stand, hab ich mit dem Baram verwechselt)


----------



## xTc (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, dann lässt sich der Brocken bei AM2+ nur so einbauen, dass die Luft zum NT geblasen wird?
> 
> Also das ist ein Disqualifikationsgrund für den Kühler...
> 
> MfG




Richtig, der Kühler kann entweder nach oben oder unten pusten. Nach hinten raus, oder nach vorne ins Gehäuse rein, ist auf Grund der Bohrungen am Mainboard nicht möglich.

Bei meinem M3A78-T blockiert er den ersten Slot minimal. Normaler Speicher passt ohne Probleme drunter, erst bei hohem Speicher a la OCZ Reaper muss der Speicher in den zweiten Slot.  Reiche morgen mal passende Bilder nach.


Gruß


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



xTc schrieb:


> Bei meinem M3A78-T blockiert er den ersten Slot minimal. Normaler Speicher passt ohne Probleme drunter, erst bei hohem Speicher a la OCZ Reaper muss der Speicher in den zweiten Slot.  Reiche morgen mal passende Bilder nach.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Das Prob hab ich schon beim Ninja, jedesmal den Kühler abnehmen wenn ich an den Ram will Nervt!(bekomme den Speicher bei meinem Gigab. MA78G-DS3H, nicht ausgebaut mit montierten Kühler, hab deshalb z.Zeit den Thermaltake Mini Typ 90 mit 120er drauf, Temps nehmen sich nicht viel)
macht es bei einem Ninja von den Temps her Sinn sich z.b einen EKL GC zu holen, oder bringt mir das nicht viel?(der lässt sich doch senkrecht montieren,oder)

Gruß Cartman


----------



## xTc (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder der AM2(+) Befestigung:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aufgrund der Bohrungen, lässt sich der Kühler nur in eine Richtung montieren. Normaler Speicher, oder auch Speicher der über einen kleinen Heatspreader verfügt, lassen sich ohne Probleme mit montiertem Kühler verbauen.
Auch der Mushkin-Heatspreader macht keine Probleme.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Speicher mit großen Heatspreadern passt allerdings erst in den zweiten Slot. 



Gruß​


----------



## remergil (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

der schaut ja richtig gut aus  
hat schon jemand versucht den auf nen asus P5Q pro sammt OCZ reaper zu schrauben ?
der großclockner passt  auch wenn alle 4 bänke belegt sind


----------



## schnudenbubs (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Juhu.Hab ihn seit ein paar Tagen im Rechner..Ziemlich wuchtig das Teil..Aber die Kühlleistung ist einfach genial.Selbst unter Last ist mein Prozessor noch ni über die 30 C Marke geklettert.
Also super Reserven für den Sommer und Übertaktung.
Klar zu empfehlen..
Aber Platz braucht man trotzdem genug...


----------



## PBJ (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Das ist ja wirklich bedauerlich mit der Ausrichtung..
Hatte überlegt den Brocken aufs GA-MA790GP-UD4H zu schrauben..


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

mist. ich hab vor ner woche erst den großclockner bekommen-.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



iceman650 schrieb:


> mist. ich hab vor ner woche erst den großclockner bekommen-.-


 
Dann tausch ihn einfach um, du hast doch Rückgaberecht. 
Mein Brocken ist bestellt.


----------



## z3rb (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

jo das mit der ausrichtung ist ja echt ein bissel unglücklich .... 

damit is er wohl dismissed!!!!

schade eigentlich


----------



## iceman650 (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann tausch ihn einfach um, du hast doch Rückgaberecht.
> Mein Brocken ist bestellt.



der war aber schon drin. aber der is wirklich spitze. im moment läuft mein Phenom 2 X4 940 BE bei konstant 47 grad. Lautstärke nicht feststellbar, da viel zu lautes netzteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



iceman650 schrieb:


> der war aber schon drin. aber der is wirklich spitze. im moment läuft mein Phenom 2 X4 940 BE bei konstant 47 grad. Lautstärke nicht feststellbar, da viel zu lautes netzteil.


 
Der Clockner ist super, keine Frage, für das Geld ist das Teil klasse.


----------



## Bigyeti (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

xTc weiste ob EKL den Lüfter auch seperat anbietet oder anbieten wird?
Der is nämlich echt scharf^^


----------



## xTc (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> xTc weiste ob EKL den Lüfter auch seperat anbietet oder anbieten wird?
> Der is nämlich echt scharf^^



Nein, bis jetzt habe ich den Lüfter nirgendwo einzeln gefunden. Musst du wohl ein paar Brocken kaufen. 



Gruß


----------



## MiTx (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

abwarten


----------



## Bigyeti (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

hoffe mal 
Dann kann man nämlich entlich mal nen Rechner im blautouch haben und hat nicht dieses Einheitsblau.


----------



## rabensang (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Der Lüfter wird laut EKL Ende des Monats einzelln zum Verkauf stehen.

Für alle die das wissen wollten.


----------



## SmallSoldier (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Beim Fazit gibts einen kleinen Fehler, es sollteheissen Alpenföhn hat ein ... hat und ein vertauschen, sonst sehr gut gemacht xTc


----------



## Pipo (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

    Hi Jungs

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage. Passt dieser CPU Cooler eigentlich auch in das Gigabyte Poseidon 310 Gehäuse rein ( Höhe ?? )


Greez


----------



## xTc (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Der Kühler ist knapp 16cm hoch. Am besten ist, wenn du bei deinem Gehäuse mal misst, wie viel Platz du vom Mainboard-Teller zur Gehäusewand hast. 

Eigentlich sollte er passen.


Gruß


----------



## Pipo (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



xTc schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist knapp 16cm hoch. Am besten ist, wenn du bei deinem Gehäuse mal misst, wie viel Platz du vom Mainboard-Teller zur Gehäusewand hast.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte er passen.
> 
> ...


 

Also das hab ich schon.. hab mal so als Sicherheitstoleranz das Mass vom RAM Sockel bis Gehäusedeckel gemessen sind ca. 17 cm .. hmm... ok, dann müsste es ja passen nede ??


----------



## Pipo (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

@xTc

was denst denn du ?? welcher ist jetzt besser der Noctua oder der Alpenfön Brocken ?!?!


----------



## BlackBaCEx (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hi 
Kann mir zufäälig jemand sagen, ob der ins NZXT 921 Guardian passen würde?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window


Mainboard wäre ein Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P und Prozessor wäre der Phenom x4 955...


----------



## xTc (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



BlackBaCEx schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann mir zufäälig jemand sagen, ob der ins NZXT 921 Guardian passen würde?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window
> ......



Das Case ist lt. Angaben 20,6cm breit. Ich sehe kein Problem das der Kühler der reinpasst. Kannst wohl zuschlagen. 



Gruß


----------



## BlackBaCEx (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hammer 
Aber sehe lila und blau nicht ein bisschen behindert aus O.o
Ohne Oc reicht doch aber erstmal der Boxed Kühler, oder?
Oc würde ich nämlich erst später betreiben und dann zuschlagen 

Wie stark leuchtet der denn eig? Kann man das auch ausstellen?


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



BlackBaCEx schrieb:


> Hammer
> Aber sehe lila und blau nicht ein bisschen behindert aus O.o
> Ohne Oc reicht doch aber erstmal der Boxed Kühler, oder?
> Oc würde ich nämlich erst später betreiben und dann zuschlagen
> ...



Übertakten mit dem Boxed-Kühler? Na da würd ich mir aber lieber den Brocken montieren.

Und die LED's kannst du nicht seperat abschalten. Wenn der Lüfter sich dreht, leuchten die LED's. Notfalls könntest du die Kabel kill'n, dann leuchtet da nichts mehr. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

So, da es ja einige von euch interessiert hat, ob es den Lüfter auch einzeln gibt, hier ein Update:


Mittlerweile ist es möglich den Lüfter des Brocken's einzeln zu kaufen:

 Alpenföhn 120mm Gehäuselüfter PWM - Purple LED bei Caseking.de 



Gruß


----------



## shyne (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

kühler brocken oder true black besser?


----------



## Bigyeti (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

@xTc : Mit welchen Lüftern ist die Lautstärke des Brocken Lüffies zu vergleichen?
Finde die nämlich echt cool, bin jedoch Silent Fan.


----------



## dbpaule (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Also ich hab mal nen Xigmatek XLF-F1253 an den Brocken gebastelt und die Temps sind etwas besser geworden. Die Woche kommt noch ein zweiter XLF anden Brocken! Lagerschleifen ist nun verschwunden. Ich kann den EKL-Lüffi leider nicht empfehlen.

MfG, Paule


----------



## F!ghter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

kann der jetzt mitlerweile am3???


----------



## xTc (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> kann der jetzt mitlerweile am3???



Konnte er schon immer.  Die Verschraubung für AM2(+) und AM3 ist vollkommen identisch. 


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

So, ich habe den Kühler grad verbaut. Die Anleitung ist aber eher bescheiden.


----------



## F!ghter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

asooooooo....
sry neu im geschäft...


----------



## Jack_Steel (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Kann der Brocken auf AMD-Sockeln horizontal und vertikal verbaut werden? Also nach hinten blasend und nach oben blasend?


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Nur nach oben, hab Rabensang gefragt. Nimm die Nordwand, die geht nur nach hinten 

MfG


----------



## dbpaule (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Was ist denn mit dem Thors Hammer? Geht der nach hinten? Dann würd ich nämlich lieber den nehmen statt dem Brocken. Der Megahalems ist auf 40€ gesunken, ist also vielleicht auch ne Alternative!

MfG, Paule


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Beim Thors Hammer weiß ich es nicht, vermutlich auch nur nach oben... und beim Megahalems braucht man bei AMD ja immer noch das passende Retention-Kit.

Aber du hast doch schon den Thors Hammer!? 

MfG


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Xigmatek-Kühler kann man auch bei AMD jetzt nach hinten blasend ausrichten 

Gibt dafür ein spezielles Kit. Einfach mal bei Xigmatek anfragen, so zu kaufen gibt es das atm glaub ich noch net


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

schöner test.


----------



## L.B. (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ich habe mir heute auch diesen Kühler gekauft und auch mein erster Eindruck 
war durchweg positiv.


----------



## dbpaule (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Das kann ich verstehen, der Brocken ist ja auch ein recht guter Kühler. Für welches System? Was für ne CPU kühlt der in Zukunft?

LG, Paule


----------



## L.B. (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Leider passte der Brocken vorne und hinten nicht auf mein Board. Zudem ist auch die Ausrichtung nach oben ungünstig, da das Netzteil die warme Abluft
einsaugt und so zu heiß wird. Ich habe nun eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut.


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hab ihn auch drin... schon groß das Teil xD
Aber er unterstützt mit der Montage die natürliche Konvektion und die Luft kann schön oben raus 

Anders würde er auch den Speicher behindern.

PS: Klammern sind jetzt richtig, Foto is etwas älter.


----------



## z3rb (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Weiss jemand ob man den brocken auch auf am2/am3 90° gedreht montieren kann?
Also nicht wie auf dem bild im oberen thread, sondern das er horizontal montiert ist ?


----------



## dbpaule (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Geht nicht, soweit ich weiß.

LG, Paule


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Lautstärke des beiliegenden Lüfters? Anfangs fand ich das ganze noch recht akzeptabel, aber irgendwann ging mir der Lüfter auf den Keks. Mittlerweile hängen 2 Arctic Cooling F12 PWM für je 3,50 € an meinem Brocken und sind deutlich leiser wie der Original Lüfter.


----------



## KOF328 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

ich hab den jetz glaub 2 monate und hör im idle nur meine 5850. beim zocken merkt man aber sowieso nix wegen dem sound von den lautsprechern/headset von daher geht das schon klar


----------



## jenzy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*



z3rb schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man den brocken auch auf am2/am3 90° gedreht montieren kann?
> Also nicht wie auf dem bild im oberen thread, sondern das er horizontal montiert ist ?



Nein, kannste vergessen  

Der Serienlüfter war am anfang sehr Leise doch das önderte sich  nur die Optik fand Ich klasse


----------



## ']UDP[' (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Sauber ausgearbeiteter Review. 

Auch ich werde bald diesen Lüfter mein eigen nennen dürfen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

Schöner Bericht, den ich mir vor Augen halten werde, wenn ich meinen PC zusammen bauen werde! Ich hab für meinen Intel i5-750 auch den Alpenföhn "Brocken" gekauft. Jetzt müssen nur noch die ganzen Einzelteile von meinem neuen PC kommen  Dann geht´s los.


----------

